# Time for the Classics!!!!



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

My favorite races of the year are finally here! We start with the northern cobbled classics and then slowly move toward the Ardennes. First up, Omloop which should feature a nice battle between BMC, Sky, and Etixx.

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite 2015 Start List | Cyclingnews.com 

Wiggins, defending champion Stannard in Sky lineup for Omloop Het Nieuwsblad - VeloNews.com


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> My favorite races of the year are finally here! We start with the northern cobbled classics and then slowly move toward the Ardennes. First up, Omloop which should feature a nice battle between BMC, Sky, and Etixx.
> 
> Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite 2015 Start List | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Wiggins, defending champion Stannard in Sky lineup for Omloop Het Nieuwsblad - VeloNews.com



Races to watch for months. It's great.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

It's awesome over here. Been here almost two full decades, first one sporadically and last one full time, and I still get the kid-walking-into-his-1st-candy-store feeling when the Classics hit Belgium/Netherlands for next 6-7 weeks. Rides in the mornings, then hours and hours of either French, Dutch/Flemsh TV watching the races, or, if you decide, you can ride up to some races but honestly that isn't any fun because in 10-15 secs they are all by you and you're scramlbing to get back home to watch it on tv. Gotta say, even compared to live, the tv coverage here is just sublime.


----------



## crowaan (Aug 13, 2013)

BelgianHammer said:


> It's awesome over here. Been here almost two full decades, first one sporadically and last one full time, and I still get the kid-walking-into-his-1st-candy-store feeling when the Classics hit Belgium/Netherlands for next 6-7 weeks. Rides in the mornings, then hours and hours of either French, Dutch/Flemsh TV watching the races, or, if you decide, you can ride up to some races but honestly that isn't any fun because in 10-15 secs they are all by you and you're scramlbing to get back home to watch it on tv. Gotta say, even compared to live, the tv coverage here is just sublime.


You just have to move so that you live on one of the routes. Then you can watch from the comfort of your home, step outside for a few seconds as they wizz by, and then go back to your TV.

Classics are definitely my favorite time of year. Way better than the Grand Tours and you don't have to worry about the uneducated masses trying to sound smart. The TdF is like the Superbowl/World Cup/other large sporting event, everyone and their mother suddenly thinks they are an expert on the sport. The Classics remain pure and are only for the really dedicated cycling fans.

Being able to win a one day race says a lot more about a rider, in my opinion, than a long stage race. You have one chance to win that event per year. And in the Classics you are battling more than your fellow riders. There's the weather, the terrain, and fate. Everything coming together to make for a great day.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is getting interesting. Etixx is is a really strong position...


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe he actually won that race. There'll be hell to pay in the Etixx camp tonight. ha, ha.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Great finish! Lefevere is probably blowing a gasket right now. How did Etixx lose that? Props to Stannard, well deserved!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> Wow! I can't believe he actually won that race. There'll be hell to pay in the Etixx camp tonight. ha, ha.


Crazy, that's why I love this stuff though. It's so circumstantial and unpredictable down to the last few seconds sometimes.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

I like this ( verbatim ! ) comment in Cycling News about the race



> Etiix still had another error up their sleeve and duly played their final card with the finishline in site


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Belgian Flemish and French tv is apoplectic. They are saying Patrick LaFlave (his ugly nickname) has to decide which man is going to be the protected #1 in the classics, and that he cannot have two (Terps and Boonen). He went into this race saying both would be protected and they'd see how things go. Well, we've seen, and it went as bad as it possibly could. Kudos to Stannard, did everything perfectly. But the stupidity of Quckstep not hauling Boonen to the line along with Stannard and letting them duel it out in a sprint is unfathomable. Van Sum & Terps should have road their legs off the last 8-10km, and Boonen should've sat. What a sad display of team unity and team management where your fastest finisher feels forced to attack from a decent ways away because if not, Terps or Van sum might have went. Sky and Stannard were laughing their asses off watching this unfold.

Anyhow, it's nice to see Quickstep get spanked once again.....they are a somewhat mouthy, arrogant team here and are not much liked. The riders, on the contrary, are loved, but the overall team is not, if that makes any sense. Most say it is because of who they are led by (and he is not well-liked anymore, for a few yrs running).

Oh well, all we need now is for K-B-K to have Quickstep dismantle themselves once again while someone else takes the win (come on, tGrieps!!!!!). Anyhow, The season has started off great. 

And did anyone notice how strong Sep looked and rode? If he doesn't puncture at that critical moment, I think we'd be seeing someone else on the winner's podium today.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

LeFevre is quoted: “It hurts, that’s true,” Lefevere said. “I can’t blame the team for anything. I’m proud we added colour to the race. We’re ready but it’s very hard to win. With Stannard on the wheels for thirty kilometres everybody was getting nervous. Maybe they made a couple of mistakes but we decided the race. We excelled as a team.”

I think something was lost in translation. He meant to say: "The team screwed up big time. I'm embarrassed at our performance. It should have been easy. We had 30 Km td drop Stannard, but we acted foolishly. We made mistakes all over the road. We sucked."


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, 3 guys against one. They should have attacked him over and over again like they did to Hincapie in Paris Roubaix. To bad they were gassed and dropped off the back like that. Easier said than done I guess.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

BelgianHammer said:


> But the stupidity of Quckstep not hauling Boonen to the line along with Stannard and letting them duel it out in a sprint is unfathomable. Van Sum & Terps should have road their legs off the last 8-10km, and Boonen should've sat. What a sad display of team unity and team management where your fastest finisher feels forced to attack from a decent ways away because if not, Terps or Van sum might have went. Sky and Stannard were laughing their asses off watching this unfold.
> ...


Well, I don't see how they messed up. Stannard was incredibly impressive, and Quickstep guys tried everything from textbook tactics. First - they had to drive the group with Stannard as passenger till 3-8K to go, since the group behind them had Greg VA and Vanmarcke.
Yes, normally they should have won, easily. Tommeke made a strong and a surprising move when Standard was caught off guard. Maybe he should have done it later, but element of surprise worked, and if anyone can get away, it was Boonen with his punch. 
I thought it was the winning move for sure. Old-timey Boonen would have time-trialed to the finish line solo. But Stannard reeled him.
Then Terpstra gave a counter, but Stannard covered that, easily. Then, instead of playing cat-and-mouse and waiting for the next counter, Stannard attacked himself. That was extremely impressive, considering he did ALL the work for previous 3min or so. 
Vandenbergh couldn't follow. Boonen followed by his legs gave out. He put some pressure by trying to chase Terpstra and Stannard, Stannard doing all the work till very end when Terpstra tried a long sprint. But Stannard had plenty left in the tank, and he is just faster than Terpstra at the finish. 

I think Quickstep had a lot of cards, and they actually played them all, but Stannard had the solo winning card - he was stronger and faster.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

55x11 said:


> Well, I don't see how they messed up. Stannard was incredibly impressive, and Quickstep guys tried everything from textbook tactics. First - they had to drive the group with Stannard as passenger till 3-8K to go, since the group behind them had Greg VA and Vanmarcke.
> Yes, normally they should have won, easily. Tommeke made a strong and a surprising move when Standard was caught off guard. Maybe he should have done it later, but element of surprise worked, and if anyone can get away, it was Boonen with his punch.
> I thought it was the winning move for sure. Old-timey Boonen would have time-trialed to the finish line solo. But Stannard reeled him.
> Then Terpstra gave a counter, but Stannard covered that, easily. Then, instead of playing cat-and-mouse and waiting for the next counter, Stannard attacked himself. That was extremely impressive, considering he did ALL the work for previous 3min or so.
> ...



This is how I see it as well. I am biased though since Etixx is my favorite team. I like that they care about winning races like this, I love that they had the talent and the foresight to have 4 guys in the first two groups, and that they are always in the mix in these races. Some see arrogance, I see commitment and drive. Where I think things broke down is when Boonen attacked with like 4k to go. I think they hoped he could ride away from the rest of the group all the way to the finish line, but he lacked the legs. It was kind of a mess from there. Stannard was brilliant, strong, and a deserving champion today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQRSisiaC9A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's Lefevere's fault - he refused to name a team captain - "we'll see how it goes." Boonen and Terpstra rode against each other - Boonen first tried for the long attack probably because he was worried Terpstra would try a flier. Terpstra then started his sprint way too early, in part because Boonen was almost back on and he probably worried continuing to follow Stannard. So he jumps with more than 150 meters to go and blows before the line. Numbers only work if everyone on the team has the same plan....



burgrat said:


> Great finish! Lefevere is probably blowing a gasket right now. How did Etixx lose that? Props to Stannard, well deserved!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

evs said:


> Yeah, 3 guys against one. They should have attacked him over and over again like they did to Hincapie in Paris Roubaix. To bad they were gassed and dropped off the back like that. Easier said than done I guess.


yes, they are nowhere near as savvy as Domo Farm Frites or Mapei
3 v1 , 1 rider attacks, 2 sit on while Stannard chases, as soon as he catches another attacks and the other 2 sit on, repeat until the guy can't counter. Ettix did it twice and Stannard launched his own, clear failure. Kudos to Stannard


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

you don't need a marked leader. When Domo Farm Frites did it to Hincapie Museeuw was captain. When they broke Hincapie it was Knavren off the front and Servais got the win. 
That's how it goes, you don't tow a single rider toward the line, you launch attacks and force him to chase while towing the other 2 and repeat until he breaks. Ettix did 2 and Stannard then went (smart), no way he should have been able to shake them all


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

well Stannard was super strong today. I don't remember how far out Hincapie was when they started that game but Stannard was very strong. He really deserves all the credit. If I remember correctly alot more attacks were launched on Hincapie than today, but I'm prone to memory lose  I'll have to go back and watch it more closely.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I went back and watched it again. Yes you are right. Looked like Boonen was the plan. Seemed like they were drilling it off the front letting Boonen sit in till the end. I thought he had it. But either he couldn't sustain it or Stannard was to strong. When Knaven went away from Hincapie he made it all the way to the end. Interesting dynamics for sure. I'd like to see their power #'s at that time so we would really know. Either way it was entertaining for sure. Should they have drilled it with the chase group only 30 seconds back and try to let Stannard lead or only have one of the Ettix riders lead and have two Ettix riders behind Stannard instead of just Boonen. Fun to guess. Normally Id say, what would the pros do LOL. Either way it's pretty hard at the end of a race like that. The guys who were drilling it off the front must have been gassed. They were hammering it there for a bit while Boonen sat in the back, BUT Stannard was also sitting in their draft quite nicely. Good stuff. What would you have done? haha, time for a drink lol. Have a great Sunday...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KBK and Strade Bianchi are up next. Strade Bianchi is not truly one of the "Classics," but it's a great race and I have grown to love it. The uphill finish is almost always an exciting one. Then we break things up a bit with some good early stage racing (hopefully) from Paris Nice and Tirreno Adriatico before returning for Milan Sam Remo. It should be fun....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

evs said:


> I went back and watched it again. Yes you are right. Looked like Boonen was the plan. Seemed like they were drilling it off the front letting Boonen sit in till the end. I thought he had it. But either he couldn't sustain it or Stannard was to strong. When Knaven went away from Hincapie he made it all the way to the end. Interesting dynamics for sure. I'd like to see their power #'s at that time so we would really know. Either way it was entertaining for sure. Should they have drilled it with the chase group only 30 seconds back and try to let Stannard lead or only have one of the Ettix riders lead and have two Ettix riders behind Stannard instead of just Boonen. Fun to guess. Normally Id say, what would the pros do LOL. Either way it's pretty hard at the end of a race like that. The guys who were drilling it off the front must have been gassed. They were hammering it there for a bit while Boonen sat in the back, BUT Stannard was also sitting in their draft quite nicely. Good stuff. What would you have done? haha, time for a drink lol. Have a great Sunday...


they shouldn't have sent Boonen first, they should have sent Terpstra as Stannard may not have reacted (or reacted slower) with Boonen on his wheel. Let him gas out trying to chase and launch the second attack. Stannard did get much of a free ride during the Ettix break / TTT. He should have been forced up front for a pull or 2


----------



## crowaan (Aug 13, 2013)

KBK today was a solid finish. Good sprint win by Cav.

I was really hoping that Gilbert was going to stay away when he attacked around 4km to go but that wind was too strong for him. Made things exciting cause after the race came back together is took on a very relaxed nature through the first couple laps before cranking up for the sprint.

Kristoff was probably at the front too soon, but that is the kind of sprinter he was. And Etixx got their lead out wrong, luckily Cav is good enough to win by getting other people's wheels.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It was nice to see Cav keep the good form going (and to see Etixx bounce back with a win after yesterday). With all the warning shots already fired, the rest of classics season should be interesting as we build toward San Remo, Flanders, and Roubaix.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Where is the RBR velo games stuff for spring classics?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> This is how I see it as well. I am biased though since Etixx is my favorite team. I like that they care about winning races like this, I love that they had the talent and the foresight to have 4 guys in the first two groups, and that they are always in the mix in these races. Some see arrogance, I see commitment and drive. Where I think things broke down is when Boonen attacked with like 4k to go. I think they hoped he could ride away from the rest of the group all the way to the finish line, but he lacked the legs. It was kind of a mess from there. Stannard was brilliant, strong, and a deserving champion today.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQRSisiaC9A&feature=youtu.be


Yeah, I'm with ya; Quick-Step is my favorite as well, mostly for the same reasons. (Sorry, I can't call them Etixx. That doesn't conjure up any images whatsoever)


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

"Yeah, I'm with ya; Quick-Step is my favorite as well, mostly for the same reasons. (Sorry, I can't call them Etixx. That doesn't conjure up any images whatsoever)"

Mapei?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya; Quick-Step is my favorite as well, mostly for the same reasons. (Sorry, I can't call them Etixx. That doesn't conjure up any images whatsoever)


I am not a fan of the constantly changing names due to the sponsorship shuffle either. For consistency's sake, I actually prefer when bike manufacturers own teams like some F1 teams do (Ferrari, Mercedes, Mclaren). If it's owned by an individual, I would love it if they would just name it after that person or provide the team with some sort of permanent name like other F1 teams (Williams).


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

55x11 said:


> Well, I don't see how they messed up.


1. Boonen only started sitting on with 10k to go
2. Vandenburg chased Nikki down
3. Driving it to keep Sep and Greg from coming up was a little silly esp with Stybar sitting on.
4. Nikki not sitting up in the closing Ks and trying to let Boonen (a much better sprinter) come back.
5. Not trying ANYTHING til 4k to go

In short they did everything they could to try and make the race work out like Ian needed it too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> 1. Boonen only started sitting on with 10k to go
> 2. Vandenburg chased Nikki down
> 3. Driving it to keep Sep and Greg from coming up was a little silly esp with Stybar sitting on.
> 4. Nikki not sitting up in the closing Ks and trying to let Boonen (a much better sprinter) come back.
> ...


Relax, Etixx is doing fine really. We are still early in the season and they already probably have more wins than any other team at this point. They have GC wins, sprint wins, a classics win, stage wins, and have been in the hunt or just plain dominant in the races that matter to them most. That's not even counting podiums, top tens, meaningful break aways etc. As a fan, I really don't have any complaints. Sky has looked really good as well, but let's ease off the criticism a little and see how things play out as we head towards the monuments. If they can win at least one of Roubiax, Flanders, or San Remo, hold their own in the others, and win one of the Ardennes for Kwiatkowski, I am sure they will come away feeling as though it was a successful classics campaign. I, for one, think they should be right there and have as good a chance as anyone (or better). 

I am also hoping Uran and company can make some noise in the one week stage races. They have brought in some talent that should do a better job of protecting him, but we'll see how it all plays out.

The boss seems like he's at peace with where they are:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVWtvm0iM6I


----------



## xsalirx (Dec 19, 2013)

Another loss for ettix at le samyn, but what a great race it was. Now three days till strade bianche.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Relax, Etixx is doing fine really.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVWtvm0iM6I



I am relaxed, I choose to respond - or did you just want this to be a "discussion" where you all tell each other how its great and it doesn't matter that Etixx got their teeth kicked in?

The discussion was what Etixx did wrong in that race and they did alot wrong. While its the early season have 3 out of 4 including 2 PR winners in a break in losing is not good news. The fact that they have not won this race in year and the fact that Boonen has never won and looks like it might be the cobbled classic missing from his results when he retires make that all the worse.

LeFave is hardly OK with it, his whinging about Stannard showed that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> I am relaxed, I choose to respond - or did you just want this to be a "discussion" where you all tell each other how its great and it doesn't matter that Etixx got their teeth kicked in?
> 
> The discussion was what Etixx did wrong in that race and they did alot wrong. While its the early season have 3 out of 4 including 2 PR winners in a break in losing is not good news. The fact that they have not won this race in year and the fact that Boonen has never won and looks like it might be the cobbled classic missing from his results when he retires make that all the worse.
> 
> LeFave is hardly OK with it, his whinging about Stannard showed that.


"Their teeth kicked in," really???? Look, see it however you want. You think they are in trouble, I think they are fine and possibly even poised to have a really good season. Bygones, it will all play out on the road and we will know. My only point was really the your post came across as overly dramatic and a lot of armchair quarterbacking. In my humble opinion, they did many things right in that race, some of it was even excellent, but it doesn't always work out in the end and that's pro cycling (and life). You try to put your team in a position to win as often as you can and hope you come away with your fair share. I think they do a great job of that. If you don't, that's fine too.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> "Their teeth kicked in," really???? Look, see it however you want. You think they are in trouble, I think they are fine and possibly even poised to have a really good season. Bygones, it will all play out on the road and we will know. My only point was really the your post came across as a lot of armchair quarterbacking. In my humble opinion, they did many things right in that race, some of it was even excellent, but it doesn't always work out in the end and that's pro cycling (and life). You try to put your team in a position to win as often as you can and hope you come away with your fair share. I think they do a great job of that. If you don't that's fine too.


This whole thread is armchair quarterbacking. In fact most of this particular forum is.

And yes when you but 3 of 4 in a break and lose you got your teeth kicked in.

Is it the whole season? No, but it's a really poor start esp when followed up by their loose Wed. They lost a major race that they should have won by basically not doing much right beyond making the break.

Yes, you try and put your team in a position to win, and once you're there you should, you know, TRY and win, which they did not do.

Now none of that means they won't go one to have a great season, but the fact that Fabian was not in the race and Sep flatted out of the break means that this stunning loss (yeah it was stunning) means they will have even more factors to deal with in the coming much more important races.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KBK and Le Samyn:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrWZWdMNZSk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dKN7Yq0SIc&feature=youtu.be

Strade Bianche tomorrow morning.... :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and folks remember, Boonen and Styby won't peak for another 3 weeks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> and folks remember, Boonen and Styby won't peak for another 3 weeks


Exactly. Nobody is losing sleep over not winning Omloop and Le Samyn at this point in the season, especially a guy with 4 Paris Roubaix titles and a world championship on his Palmares. You would love to win them all, every single race of the season, but the pros know that's not realistic and that you will lose some of the ones it looked like you might win and win some of the ones it looked like you might lose. Their focus is on the monuments, continuing to improve their sprint trains, and establishing more of a presence in the GC chase for stage races. With all of the wins and podiums they already have, I don't see how anyone can say Etixx is having a horrible start to their season by any rational objective standard, sorry.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Riders to watch out for on the white gravel roads in Tuscany:

Strade Bianche 2015: Preview | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> and folks remember, Boonen and Styby won't peak for another 3 weeks


Sort like all the rest of the classics captains, Ian included.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Exactly. Nobody is losing sleep over not winning Omloop and Le Samyn at this point in the season, especially a guy with 4 Paris Roubaix titles and a world championship on his Palmares. You would love to win them all, every single race of the season, but the pros know that's not realistic and that you will lose some of the ones it looked like you might win and win some of the ones it looked like you might lose. Their focus is on the monuments, continuing to improve their sprint trains, and establishing more of a presence in the GC chase for stage races. With all of the wins and podiums they already have, I don't see how anyone can say Etixx is having a horrible start to their season by any rational objective standard, sorry.


Yeah but to lose a race where you out number another team 3 to 1 its pretty damn bad. And yeah Boonen wanted to win that race because its missing from that his palmares. 

So far Nikki and Cav have been the only ones keeping Etixx on track. Boonen has been missing and Im going to make my prediction that we are seeing the twilight of his career. Nikki should be their focus in the classics but they will keep splitting their focus. 

We will see what happens in the coming season, if they win something major that will be seen as a blip, if they don't it will be seen as a predictor.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> Yeah but to lose a race where you out number another team 3 to 1 its pretty damn bad. And yeah Boonen wanted to win that race because its missing from that his palmares.
> 
> So far Nikki and Cav have been the only ones keeping Etixx on track. Boonen has been missing and Im going to make my prediction that we are seeing the twilight of his career. Nikki should be their focus in the classics but they will keep splitting their focus.
> 
> We will see what happens in the coming season, if they win something major that will be seen as a blip, if they don't it will be seen as a predictor.


While I can agree that Boonen seems to have lost some of his top end explosiveness and that it appears Tersptra and Stybar may be the future for cobbled classics, I still think he is a threat and is probably saving what he has left for the monuments. Regarding this:

"*if they win something major that will be seen as a blip*"

You have to be kidding right? They pretty much won more than any other team last year. They won races from the start of the season to the finish. This inlcuded Terpstra's overall wins in Qatar, Dwars door Vlandaren, and Paris Roubaix, Kwiatkowski's wins in Volta ao Algarve, Strade Bianche, and the Road World Championships, Uran's 2nd overall in the Giro, and so many podiums and stage wins that I can't even recall them all. They have already repeated in Qatar this year with Terpstra, Meersman had a nice wins in Cadel's race and Volta Algarve, and Cav has won on multiple occassions including KBK. Simply stated, Etixx winning "something major" is not a "blip" by any stretch of the imagination man.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This break away of 9 has some serious horsepower in it. This could be interesting...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sagan has been dropped. This last 20km should be good!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> This break away of 9 has some serious horsepower in it. This could be interesting...


Now down to 5. Big names in there. Such a beautiful area. This is why I love cycling!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sagan fought his way back to the lead group, which includes Stybar, Cancellara, and GVA, Sep, Valverde, etc.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Great race! I love Strade Bianche with that finish. Nice ride by Stybar.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

burgrat said:


> Now down to 5. Big names in there. Such a beautiful area. This is why I love cycling!


Me too!!!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> While I can agree that Boonen seems to have lost some of his top end explosiveness and that it appears Tersptra and Stybar may be the future for cobbled classics, I still think he is a threat and is probably saving what he has left for the monuments. Regarding this:
> 
> "*if they win something major that will be seen as a blip*"
> 
> You have to be kidding right? They pretty much won more than any other team last year.


Last year, man. Last year don't count this year. Your only as good at your last race at most.

Etixx has a new big money sponsor, he doesn't care what they did last year.

Luckly Stybar gave a reason to be happy, but according to your logic since its not a monument its pretty pointless right?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

odd thing about stybar is you feel that he's there or thereabouts nearly every race, but because of his team he's not always 1st man up. this may be the only race he wins this classics season in which etixx actually have him marked as the favorite.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> Last year, man. Last year don't count this year. Your only as good at your last race at most.
> 
> Etixx has a new big money sponsor, he doesn't care what they did last year.
> 
> Luckly Stybar gave a reason to be happy, but according to your logic since its not a monument its pretty pointless right?


So, you missed all of the wins I talked about from this year??? They have pretty much won more than every team this year as well. Today probably isn't the best day to try to make your argument, btw. Your points don't make much sense other than to say that they should have won Omloop (which I'll even give you, despite my belief that you really can't predict what should or will happen in single day races/classics until they're finished- which happens to be one of the things I love about those races.)

I say we face reality and recognize that we just view Etixx-Quickstep differently. I am not going to convince you that they are a strong team with a bright future and you are not going to convince me that they are not that great, are poor finishers, and a team whose best days are behind them. The truth will play out on the road. So, let's just agree to disagree and move on.

Bring on the monuments!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> odd thing about stybar is you feel that he's there or thereabouts nearly every race, but because of his team he's not always 1st man up. this may be the only race he wins this classics season in which etixx actually have him marked as the favorite.


It's crazy when you think about it that way, but I think you're right. I keep expecting/hoping to see something amazing from him in Roubiax, but it is what it is...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> So, you missed all of the wins I talked about from this year??? They have pretty much won more than every team this year as well. Today probably isn't the best day to try to make your argument, btw. Your points don't make much sense other than to say that they should have won Omloop (which I'll even give you, despite my belief that you really can't predict what should or will happen in single day races/classics until they're finished- which happens to be one of the things I love about those races.)
> 
> I say we face reality and recognize that we just view Etixx-Quickstep differently. I am not going to convince you that they are a strong team with a bright future and you are not going to convince me that they are not that great, are poor finishers, and a team whose best days are behind them. The truth will play out on the road. So, let's just agree to disagree and move on.
> 
> Bring on the monuments!!!


Yeah I agree, you don't make much sense and I don't agree with you.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A nice win by Yves Lampaert in the Three Days of West Flanders as well.

Yves Lampaert wins stage, takes lead in Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a bummer. I love to watch Gerrans race. Hopefully he is back soon.

Gerrans fractures elbow at Strade Bianche | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yves brought it home in the end. That's a nice win for the young fella.

Yves Lampaert cleans up at 2015 Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen - VeloNews.com


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Boonen out of the classics...
UPDATE: Boonen out of classics with AC shoulder joint dislocation - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> Boonen out of the classics...
> UPDATE: Boonen out of classics with AC shoulder joint dislocation - VeloNews.com


That sucks. It seems like we have lost either Boonen and/or Cancellara for some or all of the classics season fairly frequently the last two years. I hate it when it happens because I feel like their presence makes the race more interesting even when they don't win. Oh well....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

sad news, Boonen out. Good News, Styby takes Strada Bianche


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> That sucks. It seems like we have lost either Boonen and/or Cancellara for some or all of the classics season fairly frequently the last two years. I hate it when it happens because I feel like their presence makes the race more interesting even when they don't win. Oh well....


yup, everyone wants the two of them in form battling


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Arg, Boonen out for the big races coming up with a silly crash in Paris Nice. He was always strong in the Classics. I'll miss him in these races. He always kept it interesting.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> That sucks. It seems like we have lost either Boonen and/or Cancellara for some or all of the classics season fairly frequently the last two years. I hate it when it happens because I feel like their presence makes the race more interesting even when they don't win. Oh well....


Now this I agree with. Its damn disappointing.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

evs said:


> Arg, Boonen out for the big races coming up with a silly crash in Paris Nice. He was always strong in the Classics. I'll miss him in these races. He always kept it interesting.


I'm gutted. Boonen is my favorite racer, but more than that- it seems every year we get deprived of the Boonen-Cancellara showdown, as we we will yet again. So frustrating.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

penn_rider said:


> Mapei?


Oh absoLUTEly! I love Mapei- just part of why I love Quick-Step. But both have long-term staying power, so why choose one? What I meant was, that Etixx is so new, so outside the world of cycling references that I can't connect with them. Hey, if they stay and sponsor a team for the next 20 years, I'll be happy to think of them in the same way I do QST, er, OPQS, er.. EQS.

I still want a Mapei Colnago... YUM.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> Oh absoLUTEly! I love Mapei- just part of why I love Quick-Step. But both have long-term staying power, so why choose one? What I meant was, that Etixx is so new, so outside the world of cycling references that I can't connect with them. Hey, if they stay and sponsor a team for the next 20 years, I'll be happy to think of them in the same way I do QST, er, OPQS, er.. EQS.
> 
> I still want a Mapei Colnago... YUM.


I preferred Domo Farm Frites over Mapei, better kits and Merckx Bikes
could never get behind Mapei and those Jello Cube Team Kits


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Arg, No Cancellara, no Boon, wawa, What a shame. I was so looking forward to those guys, but there are some youngstas coming up that should put on a good show. My money is on Sep my man.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Cancellara fractured two vertebrae in his lower back apparently. No Ronde or Paris-Roubaix for him. That sucks.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah I have the cyclingnews ticker up and was reading that. Sounded like a bad crash. That [email protected]#ks. Sep Vanmarcke along with Sagan are my 2 favorite young riders. Sep has been so strong the last couple of years.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

not good--two of the top boys out before the major classics, and sagan looking very much off form. it's going to be tough, but i see van marcke as the favorite for flanders, while roubaix seems like it could be one of those years with a sprint finish.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, I just watched the replay of Vanmarcke slipping on the side of the road. He looked powerful though. But then he had to change shoes for some reason and he was done. To bad Sagan didn't have anything left in the tank at the end. Those 3 were doing alot of work off the front like that at the end. Alot to ask when they were 12k from the finish. I thought Sagan was going to get 3rd but he tanked big time and got swallowed up and spit out the back. Toasted, no butter.  Shoud be an interesting couple of weeks ahead.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree that losing both Boonen and Cancellera is a major disapopointment. There is still plenty of talent that could challenge for the victories available in coming weeks. You have both Terpstra (defending Roubaix champ) and Stybar for Ettix, Sep, Lars Boom, Thomas, Wiggins, Stannard, and Co. for Sky, Van Avermaet and Gilbert for BMC, Kristoff, Vansummeren (2011 Roubaix champ), Degenkolb (current Milan San Remo winner and 2nd in Roubaix last year), and a few others that should still make things interesting.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A great ride by the bearded warrior Paolini. Good stuff all the way around.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

i don't think i've ever felt so bad for professional racers..that was just awful weather! bravo to luca, a man who sacrifices for others cops a classic in the autumn of his cycling life. deserved winner!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Luca, putting on a master class of knowing when to ride hard and when not to use your energy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

these 1st 2 weeks are gonna be wide open


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> these 1st 2 weeks are gonna be wide open


Yep. I am kind of liking that, should be fun.


----------



## Jay561 (Jul 14, 2014)

dnice said:


> i don't think i've ever felt so bad for professional racers..that was just awful weather! bravo to luca, a man who sacrifices for others cops a classic in the autumn of his cycling life. deserved winner!


I wonder if this race would of been neutralized if Tom and Fabian were there. Seems like it was tried but failed. 

Great race though, blew my mind to watch.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The boys sound like they are ready...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=227&v=J7vem3OAiAA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&v=9txy6uVerQQ


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

So, it seems as though Kristoff is the classics man we all thought Sagan would be. Can handle the cobbled climbs, suffer over a classic distance and still the best sprinter of the hard men. Congratulations! Not a classic race, but a deserved winner, for sure.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> So, it seems as though Kristoff is the classics man we all thought Sagan would be. Can handle the cobbled climbs, suffer over a classic distance and still the best sprinter of the hard men. Congratulations! Not a classic race, but a deserved winner, for sure.


Very true. He is certainly killin' it right now. Hushovd was made in that mold as well and those guys are tough to beat in conditions like this. I really like his style and how and when he attacks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

but Thor never won a monument. Kristoff now has 2. Was a great race, things were looking good for QS but when Kristoff and Terpstra went it started looking less sunny


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, Kristoff has definitely accomplished more than Thor in the monuments; I was just referring to similarites in body type and riding style. Both are my type of guys, as are Stybar, Thomas, Degenkolb and others. I enjoy watching the Ardennes guys like Kwiatkowski, Gerrans, and Rodriguez a bunch as well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, Kristoff has definitely accomplished more than Thor in the monuments; I was just referring to similarites in body type and riding style. Both are my type of guys, as are Stybar, Thomas, Degenkolb and others. I enjoy watching the Ardennes guys like Kwiatkowski, Gerrans, and Rodriguez a bunch as well.


yes, both guys who can sprint but can handle the classics. Boonen is/was the same. Stybar is smaller and just goes full gas. His years @ cross make him awesome on the stones. (same for Boom)


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> yes, both guys who can sprint but can handle the classics. Boonen is/was the same. Stybar is smaller and just goes full gas. His years @ cross make him awesome on the stones. (same for Boom)


I hear ya, all of those guys are fun to watch.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> yes, both guys who can sprint but can handle the classics. Boonen is/was the same. Stybar is smaller and just goes full gas. His years @ cross make him awesome on the stones. (same for Boom)


A good article from this morning on this very topic:

After Flanders win, is Kristoff Norway's new cycling king? - VeloNews.com


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Stybar's teeth came out. He lost some teeth and fractured his maxilla in a race a while back. The cobbles shook his temporary bridge loose and he had to spit the teeth out ( you can see him with a huge gap on one of the climbs). He couldn't take in solid food and had to be distracted as hell dealing with it.
Hard Man, I hope it's fixed by Sunday

Zdenek Stybar suffers dental dilemma at Tour of Flanders | Cycling News | Sky Sports


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> Stybar's teeth came out. He lost some teeth and fractured his maxilla in a race a while back. The cobbles shook his temporary bridge loose and he had to spit the teeth out ( you can see him with a huge gap on one of the climbs). He couldn't take in solid food and had to be distracted as hell dealing with it.
> Hard Man, I hope it's fixed by Sunday
> 
> Zdenek Stybar suffers dental dilemma at Tour of Flanders | Cycling News | Sky Sports


dang! kinda makes me wish we had seen the race in HD.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> Stybar's teeth came out. He lost some teeth and fractured his maxilla in a race a while back. The cobbles shook his temporary bridge loose and he had to spit the teeth out ( you can see him with a huge gap on one of the climbs). He couldn't take in solid food and had to be distracted as hell dealing with it.
> Hard Man, I hope it's fixed by Sunday
> 
> Zdenek Stybar suffers dental dilemma at Tour of Flanders | Cycling News | Sky Sports


So crazy, he is DEFINITELY a hard man....


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> So crazy, he is DEFINITELY a hard man....


this story is better with photos...some funny ish here:

Stybar ready to take on Paris-Roubaix | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> this story is better with photos...some funny ish here:
> 
> Stybar ready to take on Paris-Roubaix | Cyclingnews.com


Good stuff.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow.... just wow!!!!


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Wow.... just wow!!!!


hee, hee! man of few words, dept...

i was very happy that degenkolb won, especially given that massive effort to bridge to GVA and the Etixx rider (risky perhaps, given that he may have been able to sit in and expect a tow to the sprint where he'd have been favored) but that's what made it special.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Stybar's team mate faded too soon and hung him to dry
2 cxers in the lead group

awesome


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I wonder if Sagan wishes he was still riding Cannondales.




Yes, I know it was the shifter.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

jlandry said:


> I wonder if Sagan wishes he was still riding Cannondales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's Paris Roubaix, that's why it is so impressive that guys win it multiple times


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and kudos to Degenkolb. Didn't sit on, did a massive bridge effort, got sat on in his break and still had the legs to sprint. There was a moment when they went onto the drome that Stybar and Team mate had a slight gap. Zdenek should have gone there and hoped Lampaert could have blocked. Degenkolb closed it and it was a done deal.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I think I'm going to stick with my Etixx-QS is having a **** season argument.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Finally watched P-R last night and it was a great race. The last 30K had me on the edge of my seat. I really expected Stybar to jump as soon as Degenkolb caught up, but either he didn't have the gas or his DS asked him to try and sit on. Kudos to the top 3, they all made critical moves to get themselves on the podium.

Degenkolb needs a catchy nick name!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

AJL said:


> Finally watched P-R last night and it was a great race. The last 30K had me on the edge of my seat. I really expected Stybar to jump as soon as Degenkolb caught up, but either he didn't have the gas or his DS asked him to try and sit on. Kudos to the top 3, they all made critical moves to get themselves on the podium.
> 
> Degenkolb needs a catchy nick name!


Degenkolb and Kristoff definitely made the cobbled classics a lot of fun. Those two should be great to watch for years to come. If Cancellara, Boonen, Sagan and Sep can bounce back next year and guys like Terpstra and Stybar stay in the mix, the future should be full of quality finishes in the Classics. Kwiatkowski started the Ardennes off with a bang today as well. I am happy for him.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

For those that missed it (it's not in English, but the coverage is good):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwMcoxVoGKE


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lefevere on Etixx Quickstep's performance during the key part of their season:

Patrick Lefevere: Top Marks in Early Season Evaluation | Wall | Etixx - Quick-Step Pro Cycling Team


----------

